# GM remote start upgrade for 2011 LS Cruze.



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

1st question to ask is does the car have the remote start prep pkg? This is what GM typically (but not always) installs on lower trim level vehicles (like an LS). It makes it simpler and cheaper to get OE performance in a remote starter. A dealer can take your VIN, and check. Otherwise, cross shop with a local place that does aftermarket installs. Based on what I heard on a radio program last week - the sky is the limit on prices for aftermarket products. Suggest you keep an aftermarket install as "simple" as possible. The less the vehicle electronics are disrupted the better.


----------



## ikruze (Dec 19, 2011)

i'm also interested in installing the factory remote starter on my Cruze LS/AT. 

my dealer quoted me $600 installed with new key fob. does that sound right?

and will this work with onstar iphone remote start? and what happens to the remote when my lease ends? do i de-install it when the car is returned?

thanks in advance.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm interested in this as well, got a used 2011 LT without remote start and would like to add it.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Not saying that it can't be done by ordering individual parts but I checked with our parts department and there is no GM Accessories remote start kit for the Cruze. Some vehicles (like the Malibu) have them but at this point there is nothing listed for the Cruze. The kit, uninstalled, for the Malibu is $195 and if you order it as a factory accessory on the Malibu LS it is $285 installed. That leads me to believe that the $600 price is buying all of the individual parts and making your own kit. The downside to doing it that way is you need to make sure the dealership stands behind the install since it wouldn't be covered by the GM Accessories warranty.


----------

